# Shooting in public places like a city park?



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

This might sound like a dumb question...but I'm curious to know if anyone here has ever practiced archery in a public place—like a city park?

I ask because there are some big, nice parks (with a lot of space) in the town where I work...and I've been wondering if I could get away with practicing there during my lunch breaks? (I'd just use one of those lightweight foam target blocks.)

Obviously I know it would be a non-starter if I were to shoot where a stray arrow could threaten anyone's safety. But this particular park has a spot I'm thinking of that is basically a big bowl—a 30-yard diameter flat area surrounded by 10-15' high grass-covered embankments all the way around...and it's not an official "play area" in the park (more like a drainage area).

So as long as I'm not shooting up toward the sky, every arrow would be stopped by the embankment. Furthermore, during lunchtime on weekdays this particular park is virtually empty—almost nobody around.

So I'm just wondering if anyone has ever tried anything like this...and what the general public attitude is toward archery.

Would people think of it like shooting a gun and totally freak out? Or do most people think of archery as less dangerous (even though we know otherwise) and not get bent over it?

I'm also guessing the local town government has no ordinances on the books specifically banning archery in town parks...

Scott


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

Id be careful and check with your city or local government. Most cities do not allow the discarge of firearms...archery equipment included. If your local government allows it, and its in an area you can do it in a safe manner do it.


----------



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

I wouldn't try anything which might even come close to taking away my rights to arms......the Gov't and the left are trying everything they can to take away your rights everyday to own weapons..........


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

A friend and I shot right on the edge of a park where no one could see us and the cops here didn't care. 

And when I used to live in a apt. I used to shoot in a open field that was forsale and cops used to park their and just watch us. 

But I would check with the parks dept.


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Termie said:


> Id be careful and check with your city or local government. Most cities do not allow the discarge of firearms...archery equipment included. If your local government allows it, and its in an area you can do it in a safe manner do it.


Interesting...ok. I'll have to look into that. It didn't occur to me that bows and arrows might be classified as "firearms." Seems a bit dumb...but I guess it makes sense from a safety perspective.

Scott


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

double o said:


> A friend and I shot right on the edge of a park where no one could see us and the cops here didn't care.
> 
> And when I used to live in a apt. I used to shoot in a open field that was forsale and cops used to park their and just watch us.
> 
> But I would check with the parks dept.


Hmm...I'm 100% certain that if I actually asked anyone they'd say "No way." LOL (Because everyone would always err on the safe side even if they really didn't know whether it was legal or not.) So I'm just wondering if it might be one of those "Better to ask for forgiveness than permission" situations...or just to play dumb? (I doubt you'd get arrested for it—probably more likely to get a warning and be told "Don't do it.")

Scott


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

In our town you can shoot your bow in the city but not in a public park.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shoot first...ask questions later...


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

to my knowledge there isn't a city that will let you shoot in a city park unless there is a designated area for archery.


----------



## jdrhoads (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like a bad idea, anyway you slice it. The liabilty is just too great.


----------



## ncnat (Feb 15, 2010)

Most of the towns around me have an ordinance against anything that causes a projectile, from throwing rocks all the way to and everything in between firearms


----------



## Archer469 (Mar 20, 2009)

It's not firearms.. But it could be 'discharging of weapons'.... Which could include slingshots, blowguns, and pellet guns... Call parks dept, and see if there are any designated outdoor archery areas in your town...


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

The state parks I live near by allow you to hunt... but not shoot at targets. They dont mess around if caught..Summed up by saying you are allowed to shoot at a living animal but not a target.


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm...surprising you can hunt but not target shoot in some state parks. I have a good setup in my backyard...I'm just trying to find someplace I can shoot on my lunch break! (Someplace close to the office...and alas, no indoor ranges in this town—Hagerstown, MD.)

Scott


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahh I know where your at. I lived in MD my whole life till moving to CO in 07. Don't shoot your bow in any city park in MD. I was lucky to just get off with a warning but the cop was not very pleased with me and his tone was proof lol.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here in Socal, arrows are a projectile and can get you cited, if not arrested in the city limits. Unfortunately, it's not the rule of law that often takes precedence, but the rule of man (the Man). So the outcome almost always depends on *who* stops you, and the *mood* they're in at the time.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

noonesbusiness said:


> Ahh I know where your at. I lived in MD my whole life till moving to CO in 07. Don't shoot your bow in any city park in MD. I was lucky to just get off with a warning but the cop was not very pleased with me and his tone was proof lol.


Isn't MD as bad a the Left coast?


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

1955 said:


> Isn't MD as bad a the Left coast?


Yeah MD has turned very liberal. CO is liberal in areas like Denver and boulder. Most other places are conservative here. I'm unlucky in that I live near the darn liberals.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

noonesbusiness said:


> Yeah MD has turned very liberal. CO is liberal in areas like Denver and boulder. Most other places are conservative here. I'm unlucky in that I live near the darn liberals.


It does SUCK! Fortunately, I'm in the archery shop all day, every day and it's full of nothing but hard core conservatives. It's like an oasis out here.


----------



## texas south paw (Apr 12, 2005)

In Houston there is an ordinance that says it is illegal to shoot archery equipment in a City Park. The good news is since this is the only ordinance about archery equipment by stating is that way it makes it legal in the rest of the city.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Be careful to not bring more negative publicity to this sport. I appreciate that you are asking here...public perception can be so easily shaped negatively (media).


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey watch it—I'm a liberal and I shoot guns 'n bows, drive a truck, hunt, fish, drink beer, have neighbors in trailers, have direct ancestors who lived in Jamestown in 1607...and I voted for Obama! :wink: Not all liberals are fancy-pants metrosexuals hugging trees. LOL But hey, we're all friends here, right?

Good feedback from everyone. Guess I won't try shooting in the local park (definitely don't want to generate any bad PR for archery...).

Scott


----------



## jdrhoads (Nov 16, 2010)

SWriverstone said:


> Hey watch it—I'm a liberal and I shoot guns 'n bows, drive a truck, hunt, fish, drink beer, have neighbors in trailers, have direct ancestors who lived in Jamestown in 1607...and I voted for Obama! :wink: Not all liberals are fancy-pants metrosexuals hugging trees. LOL But hey, we're all friends here, right?
> 
> Good feedback from everyone. Guess I won't try shooting in the local park (definitely don't want to generate any bad PR for archery...).
> 
> Scott


Not friends if you voted for Obama.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I do all the time, but I checked with the city about their shooting laws and got approval before doing it. I love it cause I can practice field out to 90meters or even further.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

SWriverstone said:


> Hey watch it—I'm a liberal and I shoot guns 'n bows, drive a truck, hunt, fish, drink beer, have neighbors in trailers, have direct ancestors who lived in Jamestown in 1607...and I voted for Obama! :wink: Not all liberals are fancy-pants metrosexuals hugging trees. LOL But hey, we're all friends here, right?
> 
> Good feedback from everyone. Guess I won't try shooting in the local park (definitely don't want to generate any bad PR for archery...).
> 
> Scott


You might not want to say all that too loud here on AT...:wink:


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Balboa Park in San Diego had a free public archery range in it when I lived there. From what I can tell flying in, it's still there. Ft Collins Colorado has an archery range they treat as a park. I wouldn't show up at the neighborhood park and start shooting my bow. Probably could get away with it if you shoot a non-threatening looking olympic setup.


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

If you voted for Obama I wouldn't even shake your hand bro. You helped in the Health care reform being shoved down our throats. I recently accidentally broke bread with a Obama supporter and that night ended badly.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

Check with the local police before you fire an arrow. I practice in a public park, but they have a designated archery range. Where I live, the law treats shooting a bow in a public place the same way as shooting a gun and you will go to jail if caught!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

used to shoot in the parks all the time.........in the 1950's . not so much lately.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Can tell you right now they won't let you because of the liablility and "discharging a weapon, but why dont you find a place at work. It would be closer and have more time to pratice. I have shot in the park here in my town, but the park in question was on a road that was having work done on it so the park was sorta shut down.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

I think there should be a place for us all to shoot in a public park. Are tax dollars should cover a nice shooting range in a park, archery after all is a family sport for all to enjoy. As far as getting this done around here or any where good luck.


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Momentary threadjack...

(This isn't directed at anyone in particular.) It's a sad state of affairs in the USA when all participants in a sport like archery *must* be conservatives and/or Republicans. (I didn't think any ideology owned any particular sport.) 

The truth is I find our 2-party system incredibly bad for the country because it generally forces people into *one extreme ideology or the other*...which of course perpetuates the neverending "war" between parties and ideologies *without allowing any room for middle ground*...so (surprise!) nothing worthwhile is ever accomplished at the government level. It's just endless sniping back and forth...

I don't think Obama is a good president, but he's no worse than W. (who sent plenty of people I know in the military to their deaths for very, very flimsy reasons). The sad fact is...we will never again have a president as remarkable as George Washington or Abraham Lincoln, because our society won't allow any single man to have enough backbone to really make a difference (and the best individuals are far too smart to even _think_ about running for President). It's a real bummer.

Okay...sorry...back on topic!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

In the past, during the summer break (when school was not in session) I had been using the football field at a local junior high school as my practice range...many friends and I did this for *YEARS* without any intervention or concern whatsoever from anyone else. The football field itself runs right beside a highway, so anybody & everybody could see plain as day what I was doing...and nobody ever once said a single word. That is until one day when someone called the local sheriff's office and complained, within minutes one of my good friends who shoots leagues & hunts with me...arrived in his patrol car and was ordered to ask me to leave, even though he told me he personally saw nothing wrong with what I or any of my friends had been doing for years without contestation. So now I'm forced to drive 20+ miles to my nearest official "range" just to practice, or drive even further out into the desert to a desolate location...but who knows how much longer that will even be considered safe or "legal"???


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a sad story bbentley...sorry to hear it. I'm feeling more and more lucky that I can shoot behind my house all I want! For all I know there may be some local ordinance against "discharging weapons" (or something generic like that) even in your own backyard...but fortunately nobody around me cares—it's a rural, dead-end street and everyone around rides their ATVs on the streets, shoots guns, and generally does whatever they want! LOL (This is West Virginia, after all!)

Scott


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There is a public park near my office where I frequently shoot when the weather cooperates. 

It is in Maryland, but it is a county park and has a designated archery range. 

My county also permits target archey on my own property. There are several public hunting areas nearby also. 

Maryland has the image of being very liberal and we are in national politics, but on a local level, they aren't too bad.

Check with your local police about shooting in your park. If they say it's ok, be sure to get the name of the individual who gave you the information. And get it in writing if you can.

Allen


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

noonesbusiness said:


> If you voted for Obama I wouldn't even shake your hand bro. You helped in the Health care reform being shoved down our throats. I recently accidentally broke bread with a Obama supporter and that night ended badly.


So how exactly has health care reform affected you in any way? I think it was a good step in the right direction for a long standing problem in this country. 

It's really sad that we have people on AT that would shun a fellow archer, AND A FELLOW AMERICAN, just because they share an opposing political viewpoint. Apparantly you and jd***** believe this is a fascist country where majority opinion doesnt rule and we should be in some sort of fascist government. It's people with such narrow minded opinions which is killing this country the worst. 

OP I used to shoot in a city park when I was in college, had probably 200 yards of clear area behind my target that I carried out.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Years ago I tried it in our town and was caught by a police officer and he politely told me to pack up and go home. In our city, you cannot discharge any projectile within the city limits. Ask first then do whats right to avoid any negative feedback.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I have 2 parks within 12 miles of my house with archery ranges.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

X2 best side to that only around 700 more days and bye bye dont let the door nock ya but;t out


jdrhoads said:


> Not friends if you voted for Obama.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

oops sounded wrong..... we can be friends all you did was make a bad choice happens everyday


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

archerm3 said:


> So how exactly has health care reform affected you in any way? I think it was a good step in the right direction for a long standing problem in this country.
> 
> It's really sad that we have people on AT that would shun a fellow archer, AND A FELLOW AMERICAN, just because they share an opposing political viewpoint. Apparantly you and jd***** believe this is a fascist country where majority opinion doesnt rule and we should be in some sort of fascist government. It's people with such narrow minded opinions which is killing this country the worst.
> 
> ...


I can deal with being called narrow minded. Wont change my mind. Call me ignorant while your at it. My stance is a strong one. I got the tools to back it up if I ever need to.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

noonesbusiness said:


> I can deal with being called narrow minded. Wont change my mind. Call me ignorant while your at it. My stance is a strong one. I got the tools to back it up if I ever need to.


Tools to back what up? What do you mean by that?

Can't answer the question as to how health care reform has affected you in ANY way?


----------



## bbutler84 (Sep 8, 2010)

People like you give archery a bad name.


Hunter2678 said:


> Shoot first...ask questions later...


----------



## eljugador (May 9, 2006)

SWriverstone said:


> Hmm...I'm 100% certain that if I actually asked anyone they'd say "No way." LOL (Because everyone would always err on the safe side even if they really didn't know whether it was legal or not.) So I'm just wondering if it might be one of those "Better to ask for forgiveness than permission" situations...or just to play dumb? (I doubt you'd get arrested for it—probably more likely to get a warning and be told "Don't do it.")
> 
> Scott


I think you are spot on here. If (and only if) you are willing to face a pretty stiff punishment that might also impact your ability to own -- or at least carry -- a firearm in the unlikely event you ate wrong. I don't think I'm allowed to shoot on my property where I live but if/when it stops raining I'm going to go for it anyhow.


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

archerm3 said:


> Tools to back what up? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Can't answer the question as to how health care reform has affected you in ANY way?


Don't want to get to far into politics on the forum. If I knew you better I would be more in depth but I don't know you there for I dont have to explain anything.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

I live in city limits....shoot in my back yard, shoot from my front yard to the back yard, and I live 3 blocks from the police station. They drive by all the time and just wave...never say a thing. I shoot at the local ball park too. Nobody is around this time of year and you can get in some long range shots out there. The police patrol this area as well, and I have never been stopped or told to stop. I have been asked about equipment and other things though.


----------



## eljugador (May 9, 2006)

noonesbusiness said:


> If you voted for Obama I wouldn't even shake your hand bro. You helped in the Health care reform being shoved down our throats. I recently accidentally broke bread with a Obama supporter and that night ended badly.


Wow. If you genuinely think like that you might really like the PRM forums deep in the AT underbelly. Sad.


----------



## crow3k (Feb 15, 2011)

not far from where i'm at there are 2 parks that have ranges in them not bad places kept up some what well


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

So in summary...it looks like archery in public parks is definitely prohibited in many areas (so probably not a good idea to try it).

On the other hand...it also sounds like many people shoot in public parks and clearly get away with it—some even with the local authorities knowing they shoot there.

As with everything, it comes down to a judgement call. I'm still pondering what I'll do around here. The park where I'm thinking of shooting is huge (more than 50 acres with several soccer fields, several baseball diamonds, etc.) and the particular spot where I'd shoot (if I did it) is down in a natural bowl (a dry drainage area) surrounded by high grassy banks on all sides (so nobody would even see me down there from a distance unless they walked right past).

I'd say there's a good chance I'd get away with it...but I'll do some more investigation first (e.g. look at town ordinances, see if they specifically prohibit archery or apply to "any projectile-launching device," etc.)

Scott


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

First I would look into some local clubs or shops that have shooting ranges---much, much safer. Second I would suggest against shooting in a bowl or what ever down area your thinking about-------NO CLEAR VIEW of what is around you or may get in the way. Public parks are usually a haven for youngsters, they appear anyplace at any given time. But the biggest would be just plain common sense-----open public area and a projectile that can kill is not a good combo. crap happens and no matter how safe YOU think you are it is not a CONTROLLED environment.

An added point-------I love shooting, promote shooting, but if you were to shoot in a public park where I have my grandkids then we are going to have a big problem and you would more than likely get reported. It's not all about you. Not to be mean but these are my feelings.


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

Dale no environment is controlled regardless if it is a public park or a indoor shooting range. Think accidents don't happen at indoor ranges?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

noonesbusiness said:


> Dale no environment is controlled regardless if it is a public park or a indoor shooting range. Think accidents don't happen at indoor ranges?


Not what I was getting at and believe you know what I was saying, accidents can happen any place, any time, but most ranges have safe guards in place--------fool proof no nothing is. But between the two a range is a 110% safer in comparison.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

the british have the best law.
it is in law that every able bodied man over the age of 11 Must practice archery on a Sunday.
so those who dont in effect are breaking the kings law.
was a case a few years back were a guy was arrested for shooting his longbow in a park on a sunday.
he won the case.


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

The City of Longmont, CO set up an outdoor archery range on park land and after being open for a few months someone realized that there is a city ordinance against using weapons, including bows, at local parks. Too bad for me since the range was close by and free and I could shoot out to 50 yards.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

noonesbusiness said:


> Don't want to get to far into politics on the forum. If I knew you better I would be more in depth but I don't know you there for I dont have to explain anything.


You're the one who wanted to bring up politics in a thread about public shooting. If you didn't want to go there you shouldn't have brought it up.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

SWriverstone said:


> So in summary...it looks like archery in public parks is definitely prohibited in many areas (so probably not a good idea to try it).
> 
> On the other hand...it also sounds like many people shoot in public parks and clearly get away with it—some even with the local authorities knowing they shoot there.
> 
> ...





Dale_B1 said:


> First I would look into some local clubs or shops that have shooting ranges---much, much safer. Second I would suggest against shooting in a bowl or what ever down area your thinking about-------NO CLEAR VIEW of what is around you or may get in the way. Public parks are usually a haven for youngsters, they appear anyplace at any given time. But the biggest would be just plain common sense-----open public area and a projectile that can kill is not a good combo. crap happens and no matter how safe YOU think you are it is not a CONTROLLED environment.
> 
> An added point-------I love shooting, promote shooting, but if you were to shoot in a public park where I have my grandkids then we are going to have a big problem and you would more than likely get reported. It's not all about you. Not to be mean but these are my feelings.


I'm going to have to agree with Dale on this one!!no matter how carefull we try to be or the safeguards you think may be in place in this bowl your speaking of you never know what can happen.I'm 50 and have been shooting for a long time have seen bows and arrows do some pretty wild things and when I thought I had everything under control.
I'll give you just one example.my boss is into archery as well, so we would practice behind the dealership which was a few hundred yrds away from the nearest house or subdivision and I have no idea what happened but as soon as I decided this was the last arrow for the day it hit the ground underneath a bag target we had at about 30yrds and never could find the arrow until someone showed up at work and was wondering if anyone had lost an arrow.which they had found in thier front yrd...mg:
we shot and arrow at a 45dgr angle out of a bow that was probalby shooting about 315fps.there were some railroad tracks about a 1/4 mile away across a mowed short, grass field and we've yet to find the arrow!
ya just never know!!I'd think twice about it just for your sake and others as well!!

good luck!!


----------



## SWriverstone (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok—I'm convinced!  No shooting in the local public park for me. Like I said, I can shoot in my backyard (I live in a rural area so no other houses around—worst case is I hit a groundhog! LOL)

I'd still like to find a place to shoot during lunch at work...does anyone have experience with WMA's? (Wildlife Management Areas.) There is one not far from where I work...I'd think those would be an ok place to shoot...but I'll have to look into it.

Scott


----------

